# Forehead for a price



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Kari Smith sits with her 11-year-old son, Brady, at a tattoo parlor Wednesday, June 29, 2005, in Salt Lake City after "GOLDENPALACE.COM" tattooed on her forehead. Smith advertised the space on her forehead on eBay which the Golden Palace casino purchased for $10,000. Smith plans on using the money to send her son to private school.










http://www.dailytribune.com/stories/070105/loc_.shtml

I think mom should have used the money to send herself to college and then she could earn more for her son. Hopefully her son ends up being brighter than her.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL, if u just type in "forehead advertisement" on ebay search, u'd be amazed what comes up that people will do for selling their parts for advertising(foreheads, chests, etc.)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah i heard about the women selling there stomachs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

wow....
that is creepy


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd sell a kidney, or part of my liver.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I was going to sell my soul on ebay until I saw other people already did it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

shev said:


> I was going to sell my soul on ebay until I saw other people already did it.


haha shev i bet you could make millions :-D


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Wouldn't you love to have that tattoo on your noggin? Maybe she could have spent some time with the kid teaching him. $10k...hmm that would almost pay for the laser surgery to get it off of her.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The thing is many private schools want familys that are classy. Well I think her stunt may have ruined his chances for some of those schools. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

lol
good point fish doc


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> The thing is many private schools want familys that are classy. Well I think her stunt may have ruined his chances for some of those schools. LOL



I hadn't even thought about that part. You're soooo right. Poor kid.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Was it really tattooed? Cause there was the one guy that wore it on his head but it wasnt tattooed. That would hurt if she did have it tattooed theres not a lot of skin there.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I read in another article that her friends tried to talk her out of it because it could only be reversed by lazer surgery. And that would probably cost more than she gained from the stunt. It said the tatoo artist tried to keep it along her hairline so she could wear a cap and cover it up if she wanted to.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5592207452&category=1469&sspagename=rvi:1:1v_home

is the auction.

and: http://xgen.vitalstream.com/mcasx.asx?media=1924845&package=1841204

is the video.

edit: wow that kid has a lot of pressure to do good in school now.

pretty ironic if the kid dropped out.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

She may love the attention now. But 20 years from now when the internet is dead and somthing new has taken its place she will look like a freak. (well more than she does now)

You can see how red her forhead already was by the end of the video. I wonder what it is like today?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

She's also going to start getting wrinkles. 

I heard golden palace also bought the grilled cheese sandwich that had a burn in the shape of jesus on it off of ebay.

People will also think he has a gambling problem.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I saw the sandwich. It was like a 3 year old sandwich and had a image of Mary. They are known for their strange advertising. 

http://www.auctionbytes.com/cab/abn/y05/m03/i24/s04


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

haha, I also heard they bought the naming rights to a new found gorilla in the congo, they named it goldenpalace gorilla or something.

I hope they have the sandwich in a glass case int he casino.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I guess if you got the money why not do somthing memorable. With all the tv and media on this tatoo. They got way more than 10,000 in advertising.


----------

